# Diskussion: Wahl zum User2007



## zotos (2 Januar 2008)

Wie schon in anderen Threads von einigen Kollegen erwähnt, steht die Wahl zum "SPS-Forum User 2007" noch aus. 

Hier kann die Diskussion dazu statt finden.


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Januar 2008)

hallo,
warum lange quälen, ralle wählen. im ralle fan shop gibt es ralle t-shirts, buttons, anstecknadeln, mützen usw.
wählt nicht zotos, der wird uns codesys aufdrücken.


----------



## MatMer (2 Januar 2008)

sind die ralle action-figuren noch im Lieferrückstand?

wie sieht es mit Bettwäsche aus? 

ich hab doch schon gesagt, dass Maxi gewinnen wird.


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Januar 2008)

hallo,
@ matmer: die figuren gibt es wieder, auch das ralle mobil, und das ralle modderrad. aber leider ist die bettwäsche aus .
ne maxi nicht, dann doch lieber zotos.


----------



## dtsclipper (2 Januar 2008)

Warum nicht UG in Abwesenheit?
Wo ist der Ralle-Fanshop denn?
Gibts auch einen Vertriebsweg in die Tschechei oder nach Shropshire?

Don't Panic !
dtsclipper


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2008)

Bitte keine Kontodaten Posten! 

Einfach die Kontodaten, für die Bestechung, via PN an Ralle schicken.


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Januar 2008)

Hallo Zotos,
ich finde das witzig, was du da "anzetteln" möchtest. Darüber hinaus fühle ich mich sehr geehrt, schon 2-mal nominiert worden zu sein. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass jeder von den regelmäßigen Gästen des Forum's ohnehin weiß, wo er den anderen "kompetenz-mäßig" und auch ansonsten "hinstecken" soll bzw. kann. Ist die Geschichte somit nicht mehr oder weniger überflüssig ?

Viele Grüße
LL


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Zotos,
> ich finde das witzig, was du da "anzetteln" möchtest. Darüber hinaus fühle ich mich sehr geehrt, schon 2-mal nominiert worden zu sein. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass jeder von den regelmäßigen Gästen des Forum's ohnehin weiß, wo er den anderen "kompetenz-mäßig" und auch ansonsten "hinstecken" soll bzw. kann. Ist die Geschichte somit nicht mehr oder weniger überflüssig ?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> LL


Ich geb Dir recht. Die Wahl ist nicht Notwendig. Das war sie auch 2006 nicht.

Ich fand die Wahl zum User2006 amüsant und hoffe das die Wahl zum User2007 auch lustig wird.

Es geht nicht um einen Wettkampf. Aber warum soll es nicht zu Tradition werden? Ein Kollege hat ja bereits einen Thread eröffnet und nach einer Neuauflage gefragt.

Ich glaube Ralle hat außer ein paar kleinen spitzen Bemerkungen die Wahl zum User 2006 auch nicht gespürt. Aber weh getan hat es ihm sicher auch nicht. 

Die Danke Button sind ja auch nicht wirklich Notwendig. Aber warum sollte man einen Kollegen nicht ehren?


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Januar 2008)

Hi ZoToS,

mir gehts recht ähnlich wie Larry - schon zweimal genannt - stützt das Ego ungemein ...

Nun koch ich schon seit über sechs Stunden daran, ob, und wenn, wen ich nominiern soll(te).

Also, ich hab beschlossen, auch ne Liste zu machen. Aber ich muss dazu sagen: ich mach sie mal schnell und schlampig! weil ich ja erst ein viertel Jahr dabei bin möchte ich das auch als nicht sonderlich begründet sehen. Und ich nominier mal eher Leute, die mir mehr am Rand aufgefallen sind. Weil Ralle und Co m.E. sowieso unbestrittene Kompetenzen darstellen - und dies nicht erst in 2007! Eigentlich sind ja etwa (aus meiner Sicht) rund 30-50 Leute zu nominieren, die sich nicht nur 2007 sondern auch schon seit Jahren um dieses Forum verdient gemacht haben!

So, nu mach ich mal meine Liste ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Januar 2008)

> X ; Unregistrierter gast


 
cool...man kann sogar quasi postum noch User des Jahres 2007 werden...... Respekt........


----------



## zotos (3 Januar 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ```
> X ; Unregistrierter gast
> ```
> cool...man kann sogar quasi postum noch User des Jahres 2007 werden...... Respekt........


Ich hoffe das das es ein nur "quasi postum" ist und er bei guter Gesundheit ist.

Warum sollte er nicht wählbar sein? Immerhin hat UG in der ersten Hälfte von 2007 in etwa ein Kilo an Beitrag geschrieben, seine Bekanntheit ist so groß das auch Kollegen die erst nach seinem (hoffentlich vorübergehenden) Verschwinden wissen um wen es geht.

Bei der Wahl 2006 hat auch ein Teilnehmer auf der Liste gestanden, der als damals als "zur Zeit nicht aktiv" bekannt war. Bei 145 Nominierungsfähigen war es mir zuviel Aufwand die "nicht mehr aktiven" zu kennzeichnen. Ich hätte auch nicht gewusst wo man die Grenze zieht. Es kann auch sein das User auf der Liste steht, die 2007 keinen einzigen Beitrag verfasst haben. Da setze ich aber auf das Nominierungsverfahren, dass die Kollegen wissen wen sie nominieren.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hi ZoToS,
> 
> Nun koch ich schon seit über sechs Stunden daran, ob, und wenn, wen ich nominiern soll(te).
> 
> ...


 
HALLO ????????? Sechs Stunden ?????? man man man habt ihr ne Zeit..... D kann man nur neidisch werden  



> Ich lach mich weg.... hast Du nix zu tun ???? Dann ruf sofort an. Wir ersticken in Arbeit....... und ausserdem ist die Wahl schon entschieden.
> 
> Platz 1 Ralle
> Platz 2 Ralle
> ...


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Januar 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...
> man man man habt ihr ne Zeit.....


frag ich mich auch, wie blöd muss ich sein, um im Urlaub da im Forum rumzuhängen  

Dafür holt mich in den nächsten fünf Wochen die Kundschaft für etwa vier Wochen.  Fasching fällt nach aktuellem Kenntnisstand aus, :???: wenn nicht noch ein anderer Lieferant die Inbetriebnahme noch weiter verzögert?


----------



## zotos (3 Januar 2008)

Ich Antworte hier ;o)



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> zotos,
> 
> leider hast Du ja nicht geschrieben, ob es um Sachverstand,
> Geduld bei der Hausaufgabenbetreuung oder doch um den Unter-
> ...



Wie leider? Ich habe das mit der Wahl zwar in die Hand genommen... aber nur weil ich für die Wahl gut finde und es kein anderer vor her (für 2007) gemacht hat. Immerhin haben wir ja schon 2008.

Wenn jemand vorschlägt und warum ... da will ich mich nicht einmischen. Das kann man vielleicht wie die Charts im Musikbereich sehen da geht ja auch nicht darauf hervor ob es Tanzmusik oder sonst was ist.

Ich freue mich sehr das Du mit machst.


----------



## OHGN (4 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> P.S.
> Warum gibt es überhaupt 2 Threads zu diesem Thema (Vorschlagsliste und Diskussion)
> Da halten sich doch nicht alle dran (ich übrigens auch nicht)


Dann stell Dich mal in die Ecke und schäm Dich!:s3: 

Der Ersteller dieser Threads hatte sich bestimmt was dabei gedacht.:twisted:


----------



## marlob (4 Januar 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Dann stell Dich mal in die Ecke und schäm Dich!:s3:


Werde ich nicht tun, ich wüsste auch nicht warum



OHGN schrieb:


> Der Ersteller dieser Threads hatte sich bestimmt was dabei gedacht.:twisted:


Das kann schon sein, aber wenn du dir beide Threads vernünftig durchgelesen hättest, dann würdest du sehen, das manche Leute ihren Beitrag dazu in dem einen und wiederum andere in den anderen Thread schreiben. Da man als erfahrener Benutzer dieses Forums diesen Umstand eigentlich vorraussehen konnte, verstehe ich den Sinn des 2 Threads nicht, ich hätte nur einen erstellt um die ganze Diskussion in einem Thread zu halten. So muss man immer 2 Beiträge lesen.  Ist aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung dazu.
Du hältst dich ja selber auch nicht dran und hast unter deiner Vorschlagsliste was geschrieben und noch einen extra Beitrag in der Vorschlagsliste erstellt.
Also ab in die Ecke und schäm dich


----------



## OHGN (4 Januar 2008)

:sb4: :s18: :sw6:


----------



## zotos (4 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Werde auch noch mal eine Vorschlagsliste einreichen. Da ich ja auf eine interessante Diskussion hoffe
> Ansonsten halte ich nicht soviel davon, da ich in der Liste mehr als 10 Leute entdecke, denen ich meine Stimme geben könnte.
> Ich habe daher nur Ralle angekreuzt, da ich ja noch auf eine Party hoffe
> 
> ...



Ich freue mich das Du Deine Vorschlagsliste auch abgegebenen hast. 
Wenn man die Liste betrachtet und davon nur 10 Nominieren darf, merkt man mit welchem Potential das Forum gesegnet ist. 
Auch wenn ich von Zeit zu Zeit den Eindruck habe das auch eine beachtliche Anzahl an brandgefährliche Stümper auftauchen, siegt die Qualität. 

Warum ich zwei Thread daraus gemacht habe, liegt darin begründet das ich Diskussionen mag aber den Thread mit der Vorschlagsliste übersichtlich halten wollte. Zum Glück haben die meisten Kollegen diese Absicht unterstützt. Das man zu der abgegebenen Liste noch ein Kommentar hinzufügt finde ich absolut ok.

Ich, als der Fönig des off Topic, kann mich ja jetzt nicht mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger hinstellen. Zumal selbst die erwünschen Kommentare (leider im falschen Thread) ja auch noch zum Topic passen.

Ich bin noch am zweifeln, ob und wann, ich eine aktuelle Übersicht der abgegebenen Nominierungen posten sollte.


----------



## marlob (4 Januar 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> :sb4: :s18: :sw6:


Schön gesagt (oder besser eingefügt)
Das Danke hast du dafür bekommen, da ich so eine ähnliche Reaktion vorrausgesehen habe und du mich bestätigt hast


----------



## OHGN (4 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Schön gesagt (oder besser eingefügt)
> Das Danke hast du dafür bekommen, da ich so eine ähnliche Reaktion vorrausgesehen habe und du mich bestätigt hast


Bittesehr, gern geschehen

Davon war ich auch ausgegangen


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin noch am zweifeln, ob und wann, ich eine aktuelle Übersicht der abgegebenen Nominierungen posten sollte.


Na, die Diskussion hat ja nu etwas Schwung bekommen!  

bei der Nominierung so etwa  oder :???: , weil eben zehn doch sehr wenig  !

Was machste, wenn nachher ein Ranking von 8-5-5-4-3-3-3-3-2-2-2-2-2-2-2-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1 rauskommt?


----------



## zotos (4 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Na, die Diskussion hat ja nu etwas Schwung bekommen!
> bei der Nominierung so etwa  oder :???: , weil eben zehn doch sehr wenig  !
> ...


Es ist ja noch eine ganze Woche Zeit Nominierungen abzugeben. Ich hoffe das einige Kollegen sich noch beteiligen. Viele sehr gute Kollegen haben bis her kaum Stimmen bekommen ich zähle darauf das manch einer dies erkennt und da eingreift.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Was machste, wenn nachher ein Ranking von 8-5-5-4-3-3-3-3-2-2-2-2-2-2-2-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1 rauskommt?


Diese Aufgabe beschäftigt mich auch. Aber dafür ist ja dieser Diskussions-Thread da.

Variante a) Sortiere 1. nach Anzahl der Stimmen und 2. nach Anzahl der Beiträgen.

Dann die ersten zehn vom Ergebnis. Das wäre eine Mischung aus dem Nominierungsverfahren von 2006 (das nur auf dem Beitragszähler beruhte) und dem was gerade läuft. 

Variante b) ... ??? Keine Ahnung! Vorschläge?

Variante c) Bestechung.


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Januar 2008)

hallo,
ich bin für variante b, schmutziger wahlkampf, alles wird ans licht gezerrt z.b. zotos hat benjamin blödmann kassetten gehört usw. lorenz 2512 hat in betragen ein 4 gehabt.....


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Januar 2008)

und ... programmiert in KOP


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> und ... programmiert in KOP


Schschschschsch ...!


----------



## zotos (4 Januar 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> Bei ordentlichen Wahlen gibt es Wähler und Bewerber.
> Ich sehe hier keinen Bewerber, daher gibt es auch nichts
> zu wählen. !


Dies ist doch keine Politische Wahl. Daraus folgen ja keine Verpflichtungen. 
Wenn man die Grazien hier im Forum fragen würde ob sie sich zu dem User des Jahres wählen lassen würden die aller meisten sich zieren und nein sagen.

Ich bezweifle das Ralle (verdienter Gewinner der Wahl zum User2006) sich zur Wahl gestellt hätte.

Kurzum nicht jammern mit machen ;o)


----------



## IBN-Service (5 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn man die Grazien hier im Forum fragen würde ob sie sich zu dem User des Jahres wählen lassen würden die aller meisten sich zieren und nein sagen.



Stimmt.
Ich möchte an der Wahl nicht teilnehmen.
Bitte streiche meinen Namne von der Liste.

P.S.
Zwei neue Threads zu einem bestehenden Thema,
und diese mit großer Anteilnahme,
das übertrifft ja fast schon die Präsidentschaftswahlen in den USA!

Respekt....


----------



## zotos (5 Januar 2008)

Dem harten Jürchen, wünsche ich erstmal noch ein frohes neues Jahr.


IBN-Service schrieb:


> ...
> Bitte streiche meinen Namne von der Liste.
> ...



Anscheinend hast Du meinen Namen von Deiner Ignorier-Liste gestrichen.



IBN-Service schrieb:


> ...
> Aber solange der Forenleitung das egal ist, wird man wohl nicht umhinkommen,
> den Störer zu ignorieren.
> 
> ...



Harte Jürchen weinen nicht. Mach doch in 2008 ein  und kein  Gesicht... dann geht es Dir vielleicht auch wieder besser.


----------



## mega_ohm (6 Januar 2008)

Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, mehrere Personen auf einen Platz zu wählen ?

Meine Vorschläge:

Platz 1: (ohne Gewichtung der Reihenfolge => siehe Anhang)

Platz 2: geht an alle Anderen, die mir mit sachlichem Rat weiterhelfen konnten oder zukünftig können wollen.


----------



## zotos (7 Januar 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Ui gibt es auch einen Preis oder einen kleinen Pokal?
> 
> Ein kleiner Pokal wär schon toll. Dazu eine Urkunde
> Dann würd ich gerne Gewinnen.
> ...


Hallo maxi,
schön mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen!

Du kannst Dich auch selbst für die Wahl nominieren. Mach das doch in der Vorschlagsliste. 

Ich wünsch Dir noch ein frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## zotos (8 Januar 2008)

Hier das Ranking nach dem Verfahren a):

Final12.01.2007:

```
Stimmen Name                    Beiträge OHGN   Lipperlandster  Zotos   Perfektionist   Volker       HDD    Gerhard Bäurle veritas  Onkel DagobertLarry Laffe  marlob   dtsclipper  Vierlagig    Maxi      edison     gingele     godi    IBN-Service
 (97)                                    (10)        (1)         (10)        (10)        (1)         (6)         (10)        (3)         (1)          (2)        (1)        (7)       (10)        (2)        (6)        (3)       (10)        (4)    
     11 Ralle                   3796      1           1                                               1           1           1                                   1          1          1                     1          1          1                
      9 zotos                   2655      1                                                           1           1           1                        1                     1                                1          1          1                
      6 Perfektionist            299      1                       1                                               1                                                                                           1                     1          1     
      5 lorenz2512              2422                              1                                   1                                                                                 1                     1                     1                
      5 Onkel Dagobert          1354      1                                   1                                   1                                                          1                                                      1                
      5 Gerhard Bäurle          1315                              1           1                                                                                              1          1                     1                                      
      5 Larry Laffer             906      1                       1                                                                                                          1          1                                           1                
      5 marlob                   699      1                       1                                                                                                                     1                                1                     1     
      4 Kai                     1033      1                                                                                               1            1                     1                                                                       
      4 godi                     684                                          1                       1                                                                                 1                                           1                
      3 Markus                  2321      1                                                                                                                                             1                     1                                      
      3 HDD                      295                              1           1                                               1                                                                                                                      
      2 volker                  2827                                                                                                                                                                                                1          1     
      2 plc_tippser             2349      1                                                                                                                                             1                                                            
      2 Zottel                  1716                                          1                                                                                                                                                     1                
      2 maxi                    1557      1                                                                                                                                                        1                                                 
      2 afk                      638                                          1                                   1                                                                                                                                  
      2 IBN-Service              310                                          1                                                                                              1                                                                       
      2 OHGN                     222                                          1                                                                                                                    1                                                 
      2 repök                    206                                          1                       1                                                                                                                                              
      1 Unregistrierter gast    2067                              1                                                                                                                                                                                  
      1 Rainer Hönle            1386                                                                                                                                                    1                                                            
      1 MSB                     1363                                                                              1                                                                                                                                  
      1 Question_mark           1264                                                                              1                                                                                                                                  
      1 Maxl                     796                                                                              1                                                                                                                                  
      1 MRT                      619                                                                              1                                                                                                                                  
      1 vierlagig                534                                                                                                                                                                                                1                
      1 gravieren                502                                                                  1                                                                                                                                              
      1 rs-plc-aa                473                                          1                                                                                                                                                                      
      1 Lipperlandstern          452                                                                              1                                                                                                                                  
      1 kiestumpe                445                              1                                                                                                                                                                                  
      1 waldy                    433                                                      1                                                                                                                                                          
      1 edison                   334                                                                                                                                                    1                                                            
      1 argv_user                322                              1                                                                                                                                                                                  
      1 vollmi                   234                              1                                                                                                                                                                                  
      1 KaffeeSaufenderKamin     143                                                                                                                                                                                                           1
```


----------



## marlob (10 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Variante a) Sortiere 1. nach Anzahl der Stimmen und 2. nach Anzahl der Beiträgen.
> 
> ...


Meine Meinung zu den verschiedenen Varianten
Variante a)
Anzahl der Beiträge als Kriterium. Naja, ich weiss nicht. Hier gibt es User die eine hohe Anzahl unsinniger Beiträge haben (Beiträge die zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beitragen mal ausgenommen)
Das sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht zum Sieg verhelfen.

Variante b)
mein Vorschlag: Warum überhaupt noch eine extra Umfrage machen. So wie es jetzt ist, kann jeder User bis zu 10 Stimmen abgeben und es können alle "erfahrenen Benutzer" gewählt werden. Also hätte nach jetzigem Stand Ralle gewonnen.
@Zotos
Gib doch einen Termin bekannt, bis wann man seine Vorschlagliste eingereicht haben muss und werte es dann so aus wie in deinem obigen Beitrag. Wer dort dann erster ist, hat gewonnen und ist User des Jahres

Variante c)
Meine Kontonummer gibts per PN. Wenn also einer unbedingt gewinnen will


----------



## zotos (11 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu den verschiedenen Varianten
> Variante a)
> Anzahl der Beiträge als Kriterium. Naja, ich weiss nicht. Hier gibt es User die eine hohe Anzahl unsinniger Beiträge haben (Beiträge die zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beitragen mal ausgenommen)
> Das sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht zum Sieg verhelfen.
> ...




Zu...
a) das geht ja nur um bei Gleichstand eine Entscheidung zu treffen.

b) Eigentlich wollte ich mich an der Wahl User2006 orientieren. Die war auch anonym, ich bin mir unsicher ob man dabei bleiben sollte. Auf der einen Seite würden vielleicht ein paar mehr mit machen, aber es ging eben die Transparenz verloren.

c) dito ;o)

Aber heute ist erstmal der Letzte Tag der >Nominierungen< und hier ist der >Zwischenstand< zu finden.


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 Januar 2008)

hallo,
@ zotos: was ist wenn ralle über seine anderen nicks für sich votet


----------



## marlob (11 Januar 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ zotos: was ist wenn ralle über seine anderen nicks für sich votet


Das ist doch gut, Ralle gewinnt und schmeisst ne Party


----------



## zotos (11 Januar 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ zotos: was ist wenn ralle über seine anderen nicks für sich votet



Ich glaube nicht das er das nötig hat. 

Aber ich habe ja geschrieben das eine Anonyme Wahl nicht transparent ist. Wenn das der Schäuble liest nimmt der mich glatt auf Seine Buddy-List ;o)


----------



## marlob (11 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das er das nötig hat.
> 
> Aber ich habe ja geschrieben das eine Anonyme Wahl nicht transparent ist. Wenn das der Schäuble liest nimmt der mich glatt auf Seine Buddy-List ;o)


* <Besserwissermodus>*
Natürlich ist eine anonyme Wahl transparent, falls man Wikipedia glauben kann


> ...
> *Transparenz*: Der Prozeß der Wahl kann - bis auf die Festlegung des Inhalts der Stimme eines Wählers - von der Öffentlichkeit verfolgt werden. Dieses *ist ein notwendiges Element* der Forderung nach Überprüfbarkeit: Wenn ein Prozeß nicht einsehbar und verstehbar ist, kann er höchstens an seinen äußeren Endpunkten (dem, was reingeht und was rauskommt) geprüft werden. Davon sollen aber gerade die hineingehenden Stimmen notwendig nicht bekannt sein (Privatheit).
> ...
> Privatheit: Niemand kann ermitteln, welche Stimme ein Wähler abgegeben hat.
> ...


*<\Besserwissermodus>*


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 Januar 2008)

hallo,
wo kann mann sich beschweren über den wahlverlauf?


----------



## zotos (11 Januar 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> wo kann mann sich beschweren über den wahlverlauf?



Beschwerden nimmt UG entgegen.

Aber erst nach dem Du Deine Nomierungsvorschläge abgegeben hast.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Wie schon in anderen Threads von einigen Kollegen erwähnt, steht die Wahl zum "SPS-Forum User 2007" noch aus....


Hey zotos, wann geht denn das los hier? Es geht bereits unweigerlich auf Ostern zu!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## zotos (12 Januar 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hey zotos, wann geht denn das los hier? Es geht bereits unweigerlich auf Ostern zu!
> 
> Gruß, Onkel



Jetzt, geht es los ;o) Ich denke das, dass Nominierungsverfahren zu lange gedauert hat. Aber jetzt kommt noch die Wahl.

@IBN-Service: Ich kann Dich beruhigen Du stehst nicht auf der Liste.

Hier ist die Liste der 10 Nominierten:

```
Gerhard Bäurle  
godi            
Kai             
Larry Laffer    
lorenz2512      
marlob          
Onkel Dagobert  
Perfektionist   
Ralle           
zotos
```


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 Januar 2008)

hallo,
wo bleibt die quotenfrau?


----------



## zotos (12 Januar 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> wo bleibt die quotenfrau?



Ja Du hast ja keine Vorschläge gemacht ;o(

Du hättest ja Wahlkampf für die eine oder andre machen können ;o)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Beschwerden nimmt UG entgegen.
> 
> Aber erst nach dem Du Deine Nomierungsvorschläge abgegeben hast.



Es hat keine Beschwerden gegeben, daher erkläre ich die Wahl für rechtmässig und gültig.

Morge fahre ich dann nach kenia, _da_ gab es beschwerden....

:sw19:


----------

